# Earth Ground Kit



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

I had made an Earth Grounding Kit for my 350Z and a Silvia owner asked me to make a custom grounding kit for his car. Now that I have the measurements I'm offering them on Ebay. I've been selling them for the 350Z for some time now and have many happy customers. If you are looking for a modest improvement in performance while enhancing the appearance of your engine compartment you might want to visit the auction at http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2416929658

Don't want to jump on your forum, but the Silvia owner I made the kit for suggested other Silvia owners would be interested.


----------

